

How to find a startup? - johndavidback

I'm looking to skip the frying pan and head right into the fire (Ohio to California), what's the best way to find a startup looking for developers?
======
swGooF
Hacker News Who's Hiring Post. It comes out the first of every month. Look for
it Friday.

All of the jobs are not in California, but many of them are.

~~~
johndavidback
Awesome! I read HN every day and must have... always missed it? Though the 1st
is payday so fighting my way to the bank may be the culprit.

Thanks!

